# Member list - posts



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2008)

I noticed that the "posts" section was removed


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

Eh? What do you mean?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Jan 23, 2008)

Sevenstring.org - Members

On that list, there used to be a row with each members post count along with their Join Date and Last Visit.


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Leon (Jan 23, 2008)

post count doesn't mean much (to me, anymore, anyways ).


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, there's a section just for post counts.

You might want to look here instead:

Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority.


----------



## Josh (Jan 23, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, there's a section just for post counts.
> 
> You might want to look here instead:
> 
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority.



Drew > Chris


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

I complete the unholy trinity of post whores


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been whoring less and less lately...I just wanted it back is all


----------



## Apophis (Jan 23, 2008)

Top Posters


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I've been whoring less and less lately...I just wanted it back is all



Imo, it's easier to find members that way (with the posts column).


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> Indeed.



 So, does that mean it will be back or not?


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2008)

Just use top posters, that's why it's there.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2008)

I know what you mean, but let me clarify :

When you click on the member's list, you have the many thousands of members on the board. Most of them aren't regulars. Trying to find regular posting members is harder this way : you have to go trough alphabetical order, then search in the members first letter (and there's many pages for each...).

To see the members ranked with their amount of posts = easier to find the regulars users profiles, since they're all on the first 3 pages (in number of posts order) and also since in the "top posters" list, you just can't click on the names on the list. It's not about who posts the most.

Anyway, just my


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> Just use top posters, that's why it's there.


 guess I'll never use the member list again, too much of a hastle to remember peoples usernames


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> guess I'll never use the member list again, too much of a hastle to remember peoples usernames



Honestly Jeff, all you do is complain lately anyway so I'm really not concerned about what you do, or do not use.


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2008)

playstopause said:


> I know what you mean, but let me clarify :
> 
> When you click on the member's list, you have the many thousands of members on the board. Most of them aren't regulars. Trying to find regular posting members is harder this way : you have to go trough alphabetical order, then search in the members first letter (and there's many pages for each...).
> 
> ...



That makes sense. I still don't know why you all are so obsessed with post counts, but I digress.  They're back on.


----------



## Josh (Jan 24, 2008)

I was just getting used to them not being there. I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2008)

I like seeing the top posters list because I need to know how far I am from true post-whore stardom.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> I like seeing the top posters list because I need to know how far I am from true post-whore stardom.



 Not that far, not that far.


@ Chris : thanks.


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> That makes sense. I still don't know why you all are so obsessed with post counts, but I digress.  They're back on.


it's just easier to find people that way  I'm bad with names

anyway thanks chris =3


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm bad with names



I usually look to the left of the post to help with that department. ;p


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I usually look to the left of the post to help with that department. ;p


doesn't help when the person hasn't posted in a while


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> doesn't help when the person hasn't posted in a while



Stop stalking my members, it's creepy.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dammit, I have 6 weeks without the internet and I drop out of the top 10. Boo Hoo.


----------



## Leon (Jan 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> it's just easier to find people that way  I'm bad with names
> 
> anyway thanks chris =3



and you're better at knowing who a person is by a number that's constantly changing?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

Leon said:


> and you're better at knowing who a person is by a number that's constantly changing?


no, but it's easier to find regulars that way


----------



## Leon (Jan 24, 2008)

why would you need to find us? we're regulars.


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------

